# Saving embroidery file with "Team Names" stops for Barudan



## Frienzy (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi all!
Is there a way to save file with "Team Names" function from Wilcom software for a Barudan machine?
I have tried to save the file as .DST and .U?? formats but machine just ignores any stops... All the names turns out separate on the machine color list thou...
Somewhere I've seen a coment about adding a second color after the "real" color and that will make the machine stop - this sound very messy to me - so is there any other way? If not please explain the second color method.
Thank you!


----------



## EVILCAPS (Oct 25, 2013)

OK, Before u save the file,
1) click on options then select Team names only with STOPS. 
2) Once the file is on you machine press the teaching key before start names,

that's it


----------



## Frienzy (Mar 13, 2012)

EVILCAPS, yes i've selected that option to save with stops.
Sounds like this is the place I'm missing out - what is teaching key and where it is located? Which machine model you are using? I have a Barudan BEXY - S1508CII


----------



## EVILCAPS (Oct 25, 2013)

the one with 2 sail boats


----------



## Frienzy (Mar 13, 2012)

OK thank you very much EVILCAPS, i'll give it a go tomorrow


----------



## inkandthreads (Aug 19, 2015)

We have a Barudan, and we are doing names on the backs of hats for little league teams. We want to put all of the names of one team in, and have the machine run a different name on each hat, without doing each name as an individual piece. Can anyone explain to me how this is possible? Thank you.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

I do not have a Barudan so I do not know how your machines work for sure. But usually with the team name functions on my brother embroidery machines (in .dst format) since each name becomes a different color you have to program the machine run to stop or pause "||" between colors. There may be other methods to get it to work but that is usually the simplest one. ?? But yeah guessing for barudan.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Not sure if there is a 'better way' but I digitize them all as different colors, then program the machine so they are all the same color. The machine (SWF) will stop if you program consecutive needles with the same color.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

The team name tool on wilcom automaticly outputs the .dst files like that without having to manually assign colors


----------



## Will27 (Oct 7, 2014)

C00 in the function list is a stop code. So the codes that seperate each name needs to be set to C00 for the machine to stop. You may need to trim manually unless a X series m/c with name drop on.


----------



## Chris109 (Aug 3, 2015)

When saving TEAM NAMES, 
1. go to SAVE AS. 
2. Save as type: Baurdan (*.U??).
3. Lower right hand side of box, there is a button for OPTIONS...
4. Dialog box of SAVE OPTIONS.
5. Click on TEAM NAMES ONLY, WITH STOPS.
6. Click OK.
7. Click SAVE.

When you go into your machine settings after loading design, go to your function list. You will see your design in there with the first one with whatever color you made it. After that, every other name will have a C00 which is telling you, basically, that is your STOP function.

But I would experiment first to make sure I haven't missed something.

**remember to replace ?? with any 2 digit number after "name.u??" And only up to 8 characters for design name.
**also, from experience, ALWAYS go to STITCH (toolbar) AUTO START and END and click on DIGITIZE AUTO START/END POINT; SEPERATELY (their spelling, not mine) and then pick an origin in the design. Every once in a while my origin changes from what I have as my center of the design and origin on the machine changes, especially when using team names with a design.


----------

